# Anavar real or fake Oxandro Pro 10 Tabs



## 316racing (May 6, 2011)

I was wondering if this gear is real or fake.
Thanks

Delta Pharmaceuticals Leipzig Germany


----------



## big rest (May 8, 2011)

Man I'm worried. 

I just got my 2 bottles in and my tabs are white with nothing stamped into them. 

It cost Me a pretty penny 2.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

but this tabs look like 100% pure FAKE!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Himik (May 8, 2011)

Never seen those before, can't really tell by the looks if it fake or not. Maybe someone who used them will chime in.


----------



## 316racing (May 9, 2011)

*Update*

One week using it for the last couple of days I had great pump and I can tell you guys I did legs on Sat and usually I cant walk for about 3 days I woke up Sun with no pain like I never did legs the day before they were hard like a rock and went hiking with my wife for 9.4 miles as well. They feel 100% real plus I got them from my trainer who competes in 202 Mr Olympia I dought they are fake now and I placed a post since I couldn't find any info on the manufacturer online so I thought maybe someone would have some insight on their manufacturing practices and I did find out they are 100% UGL. I think they are GTG guys


----------



## BigBird (May 9, 2011)

Glad to hear OP!  Let us know how the strength gains and fat loss go.  What dose are you running and for how long??


----------



## 316racing (May 9, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Glad to hear OP!  Let us know how the strength gains and fat loss go.  What dose are you running and for how long??



I am running 40mg a day 20 in the morning and 20 around 2pm and that's about 2 hours before my workout and I will run it for 6-8 weeks, diet it is very strict and it has been for the past 2 years I have been a big boy before everything seemed to trim down very very nice except for the mid section around my belly button I have some what they call brown fat or stubborn fat and I am hoping the Var will help me with that and hoping to gain some nice firm muscle in the process.


----------



## 316racing (May 9, 2011)

big rest said:


> Man I'm worried.
> 
> I just got my 2 bottles in and my tabs are white with nothing stamped into them.
> 
> It cost Me a pretty penny 2.



Same manufacturer, hope your source is legit?


----------



## 316racing (May 9, 2011)

Do you guys know if I can stack the Var with 1-Andro RX?


----------



## big rest (May 9, 2011)

I started mine today...ill update you in a week or so and let you know how it goes.

I'm running 50mg's on work out days and 40mg's on off days for 6 weeks.


----------



## BigBird (May 9, 2011)

Due to high rate of counterfeit Var there's a chance the VAr could be an aas but something like Winstrol tabs or even Tbol.  40mg is a bit on the low side, I'd say up it to 60mg.  I ran it 70mg on workout days and 60mg non-workout days and it worked like a charm.  I ran the Scirrox Var from a reputable source.


----------



## Dirty_Harris (May 9, 2011)

No asking for sources. If you do it again, you will be suspended or banned.


----------



## big rest (May 9, 2011)

Up it to 60 on a work out day or a off day. What r u suggestion. 

I only have 200 tabs. I was trying to make it stretch 6 weeks lol

Thanks


----------



## Marini382 (May 10, 2011)

316racing said:


> I am running 40mg a day 20 in the morning and 20 around 2pm and that's about 2 hours before my workout and I will run it for 6-8 weeks, diet it is very strict and it has been for the past 2 years I have been a big boy before everything seemed to trim down very very nice except for the mid section around my belly button I have some what they call brown fat or stubborn fat and I am hoping the Var will help me with that and hoping to gain some nice firm muscle in the process.


Ive plan to take 40mg of anavar as well, bu some people tell is not enough. Waiting for ur feedback, hows it working with that dailly ammount


----------



## Marini382 (May 10, 2011)

I want to take that For 6-8weeks to m8


----------



## 316racing (May 12, 2011)

Do any of you guys know if I can stack the Var with 1-Andro?


----------



## ROID (May 12, 2011)

316racing said:


> Do any of you guys know if I can stack the Var with 1-Andro?



just get some testosterone.


----------



## 316racing (May 12, 2011)

Thanks I know but till I get my gear I have a bottle of 1-Andro and was wondering if I can use that.


----------



## big rest (May 19, 2011)

A quick update....

I'm on my 2nd week of my cycle and I feel like a million bucks.
My var came in that bottle but tabs are different looking. Anyway I think its the real deal...
I see veins in my arms popping out that I've never seen before, I have amazing pumps and great recovery time 4 weeks to go....Lets see how I finish out.


----------



## big rest (May 19, 2011)

A quick update....

I'm on my 2nd week of my cycle and I feel like a million bucks.
My var came in that bottle but tabs are different looking. Anyway I think its the real deal...
I see veins in my arms popping out that I've never seen before, I have amazing pumps and great recovery time 4 weeks to go....Lets see how I finish out.


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 20, 2011)

big rest said:


> A quick update....
> 
> I'm on my 2nd week of my cycle and I feel like a million bucks.
> My var came in that bottle but tabs are different looking. Anyway I think its the real deal...
> I see veins in my arms popping out that I've never seen before, I have amazing pumps and great recovery time 4 weeks to go....Lets see how I finish out.




This is totally Winstrol. Not Var.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

almost looks like an imprinted sweet tart


----------



## alphabolic (May 20, 2011)

what can i expect with 6 weeks of GP var at 70mg a day? i hear GP var is one of the best out there

im running it with test of course and already 1 week in


----------



## Marini382 (May 21, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> This is totally Winstrol. Not Var.


Why winstrol? Anavar working on diffrent way?


----------



## 316racing (May 21, 2011)

UPDATE!!!

3 weeks in on Var and 1 week in stacked with Test: 

Weight gain 10lbs keep in mind I was stuck in a plateau for 8  months  without been able to gain a single pound and my diet is squiky clean 

Strength increase to the roof 30lbs on bench I'm doing 60lbs dumbbells on hammer curls etc etc increase on everything.

No water retention

The only problem it makes me cramp all over I have to worm up each exercise slowly and then its all good.

And yes the PUMP man o man like I never experienced before its the best


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 21, 2011)

well the test is not what gave you the weight increase its too soon, and honestly not even var will give you 10lbs, strength is consistent with var, improved hardness, and recovery, but the weight gain is what baffles me.

What ester Test are you on?


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 21, 2011)

Ok maybe they are AAS. But only thing to indicate you are on Var is the strength and the pump. 
Do you have any pain in the lower back?
And you have NO water retention? doubtful.
Any chance its a placebo?


----------



## Grozny (May 21, 2011)

316racing said:


> I was wondering if this gear is real or fake.
> Thanks
> 
> Delta Pharmaceuticals Leipzig Germany



definitely UG lab but as i can see from this picture those compressed tablets show good hardness and its important to the quality of the finished tablets imo it could be g2g.


----------



## 316racing (May 21, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> Ok maybe they are AAS. But only thing to indicate you are on Var is the strength and the pump.
> Do you have any pain in the lower back?
> And you have NO water retention? doubtful.
> Any chance its a placebo?



Yes I do get pains in my lower back right in the middle of my workout it almost feels like it's ready to cramp up. As far as for water retention I don't see it still looking cut I can tell on my legs since they are super lean and I can still see the muscle fibers. I do sweat a lot more in my workouts now.


----------



## 316racing (May 21, 2011)

It's more like a strong painful pump in the lower back anyone experience that with Var


----------



## big rest (May 23, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> This is totally Winstrol. Not Var.





Coming from someone with the screen name of winny. Ok


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 24, 2011)

big rest said:


> Coming from someone with the screen name of winny. Ok




You right! Anavar doesn't cut you up like he's describing.


----------



## 316racing (May 24, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> You right! Anavar doesn't cut you up like he's describing.




I don't claim Anavar is cutting me up if you read careful you will see that I'm saying that I don't see any noticeable water retention that's all.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 24, 2011)

really i tought anvar was great for cutting you up and lot of people used it for weight loss.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 24, 2011)

10lbs from var? That sounds a little high. But that also sounds high for anything but dbol. And the lower back pain makes me think dbol also. But then again, I really have no idea. It's all speculation.


----------



## big rest (May 24, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> You right! Anavar doesn't cut you up like he's describing.





Anavar is the number 1 fat burning anobolic out there.


----------



## Life (May 24, 2011)

big rest said:


> Anavar is the number 1 fat burning anobolic out there.



No that's tren.


----------



## NJRiot (May 24, 2011)

i love anavar, i run it with every cycle.. right now using pink BD 10's at 3 at 7am and 3 at 3pm most people say 50mg ed i say 60 imo.  but to each is own..   but im thinking your pills are dbol buy the 10lbs of mass you speak of and how fast you gained it.. even the test had nothing to do with that, it takes min a month to kick in.


----------



## 316racing (May 25, 2011)

Nail in the coffin guys I had them tested and they are 100% Var and they do contain a slightly hire dose than 10mg per pill. As for the weight gain you guys have to take in consideration diet and cardio they both changed dramatically since the start of my cycle and these alone make a huge difference for me


----------



## big rest (May 25, 2011)

316racing said:


> Nail in the coffin guys I had them tested and they are 100% Var and they do contain a slightly hire dose than 10mg per pill. As for the weight gain you guys have to take in consideration diet and cardio they both changed dramatically since the start of my cycle and these alone make a huge difference for me





How do you test them? Is there some kind of kit you can buy for that? 
Im interested.


----------



## colorado (May 25, 2011)

I'm suspicious of this thread now...

You had your Var tested? At a lab? You found a lab that was willing to test your controlled substance? 
14 posts showing this product and talking about super gains from a very mild drug and now they are tested to show that they are overdosed?

This thread smells funny.


----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2011)

colorado said:


> I'm suspicious of this thread now...
> 
> You had your Var tested? At a lab? You found a lab that was willing to test your controlled substance?
> 14 posts showing this product and talking about super gains from a very mild drug and now they are tested to show that they are overdosed?
> ...



I agree. I don't think you can gain 10lb on var in two weeks. It's either dbol or he completely changed his diet and so the weight gain. Im not sure that there are labs that test aas legally.


----------



## 316racing (May 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I agree. I don't think you can gain 10lb on var in two weeks. It's either dbol or he completely changed his diet and so the weight gain. Im not sure that there are labs that test aas legally.



My boss worked in the Bio Pharma for 15 years and he helped me out and to be honest I don't care if you guys don't believe me my original post was made since I couldn't find any info online about the brand name. That's all folks I'm out.


----------



## big rest (May 26, 2011)

My buddy just bought some primo from the same lab and guess what. The tabs are the same as your pic. Blue and stamped with DP. Who knows what your really taking?


----------



## Marini382 (May 27, 2011)

Thats weird


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 27, 2011)

This guy is making shit up. IMO.


----------



## jaxx34 (May 27, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> This guy is making shit up. IMO.


 
 Get him to stick around,it might reallly get interesting....


----------



## big rest (Jun 3, 2011)

316racing said:


> My boss worked in the Bio Pharma for 15 years and he helped me out and to be honest I don't care if you guys don't believe me my original post was made since I couldn't find any info online about the brand name. That's all folks I'm out.





Any update on your super cycle of var?


----------

